# I Can't copy Outlook Pst files



## sedhu (Sep 16, 2012)

When am copy my outlook files they showing badsector error ..am try 2 fix it that ..after that the same error again....how can i copy my pst files..

Thank you 
Sedhu


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Try using the built-in PST repair tool (scanpst.exe): Outlook Tips | How to use Scanpst.exe to repair Outlook data files


----------



## sedhu (Sep 16, 2012)

thank you vry much for u r rply my dr frnds ..its helping 2 solve the pblm


----------

